

jHipChat - HipChat API for Java/Android - campnic
https://github.com/campnic/jHipChat

======
campnic
Put this together over a weekend. Wanted to put it out there to see if other
people had suggestions or might be looking for this sort of integration with
HipChat.

I love HipChat and strongly recommend it if you need a simple standalone chat
service for use by geeks and non-geeks alike.

